# Thick, dry scaly skin, hair loss (Buck)



## Rowan (Apr 10, 2014)

I've just bought a buck and he has really thick, dry, almost scaly skin starting at on his neck, running across his withers and topline. There is also an obvious lack of hair in the same area. His coat is thick, is not entirely shiny and greasy - I know he is a buck  but this is worse than I've ever come across, in terms of being so greasy.

He has been treated for lice (in his previous home) and was on a goat mineral. I have to track down the exact nutritional information.

Any suggestions. I have read zinc deficiency, but have not personally come across this type of problem before.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a young doe with skin issues and my vet said copper, zinc and iodine can cause some of it. Mine has been treated with copper (COWP) and zinc (a couple of human zinc pills a week) and now awaiting blood test to see her mineral levels. I also give my goats kelp so they should get enough iodine. 
I have a doe that had scaly thick skin - like the cradle cap on babies. I washed her three times with Olay body wash with shea butter (mine)and nice warm water .She cleared up and has never had a problem again. We lathered her up really well - lots of scrubbing and did it 3 times on one weekend when it was pretty hot out. Don't know the cause of her skin problem but it is gone now.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you, I will give the Olay a try and look into the minerals more. I feel sorry for the poor guy, so would like him to clear the issue up for him.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Here, check this out. Sounds like a similar situation.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/buck-skin-condition-ideas-187135/

Mites don't always respond to the same treatment. Could be that.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks, he was treated for lice, mange and also any fungal infection (not sure what product was used there though) before he came here. I've attached a picture of his skin to give an idea. There hair is sparse along his topline, but given the skin, not surprising really.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

He may need a different product.

What I meant earlier is that a particular mite treatment may not work for all mites. Just because he has been treated for lice and/or mites already doesn't mean that he might not still have them. (And mange is caused by one type of a mite.) 

Dee had really good results using the sulfur lime dip on several bucks that she got with skin conditions. I believe both had been treated before with something else.

There are some other good products. You might have to experiment.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 10, 2014)

I did read the other forum and everything that had happened there. He was treated with Dectomax which is supposed to be highly effective again sarcoptic mange. His does not look like sarcoptic mange. That said, I think I will have the vet do a skin plug specifically for mange mites - I don't like to treat if that's not the solution. It could be, but regardless of what's being used, I prefer to know. Thank you for the information.

In the mean time the big guy will be getting a soothing bath.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My saanen buck had this thich crusty stuff and sparce hair. Hair also felt like straw .i treat with ivomec injectable once a week for 3 weeks seems to do the trick...a test would be a wise move


----------

